# Finally got it :)



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

Finally got my little girl yawning  lol its so cute! This is my little Chica lol sorry about the lighting.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't see anything.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

no pic


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Not seeing a pic nither, Oh Jan that siggy of yours is way to cute..


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

<a href=http://s1284.photobucket.com/albums/a561/kaymfg93/?action=view&current=100_1089_zpse85518d6.mp4 target=_blank><img src=http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid1284.photobucket.com/albums/a561/kaymfg93/100_1089_zpse85518d6.mp4 border=0 alt=></a>


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

How do i post a video!?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...albums/a561/kaymfg93/100_1089_zpse85518d6.mp4

Here is the video you tried to post.

When I finished watching it something strange happened...MY video popped up in YOUR Photobucket album, of Bella begging...how come?
kaymfg93's Library | Photobucket


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

I have to watch it on my phone so i have to use photobucket and it saved on there lol Idk how lol


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...albums/a561/kaymfg93/100_1089_zpse85518d6.mp4


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What are you doing to that poor dog ? he sounds in pain


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Kaelynn, the dog doesn't sound happy at all. I don't think he likes being shook.
And can you please delete my Bella's video off your Photobucket, I'm not comfortable with it being there.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

That doesn't sound like a playful growl, more like he's upset and distraught 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

it sounds like your hurting him


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't even want to hear this now...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

He sounds terrified or in pain. Please don't ever do that. Poor dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

A dog yawning in a situation like this can be a sign that she is terrified and anxious  

Yawning in Dogs - Canine Body Language

Why Do Dogs Yawn?


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

My puppy sounds like that every time she yawns lol you people are crazy lol i have never hurt my dogs.all u have to do i touch her or tickle her and she goes off lol and she really gets mad when u touch her toys lol and i was hardly moving her back and forth. Im posting another video and ur blind eyes will be healed


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

You people have really upset me. I have and will never do anything to harm my dogs.i shot the video so you could hear her unusual voice not get everyone on my back sayin i hurt and distress my dog! All i do is love my dogs. I can't help the way she sounds. You people have really hurt me. Just because my dogs don't ride in a purse or have their own maids dont mean they aren't happy. My feelings have been hurt. Especially you LS i have done no wrong. Everyone here knows how my dog sounds when she plays. Sorry for my dogs voice.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

kaymfg said:


> ...Just because my dogs don't ride in a purse or have their own maids dont mean they aren't happy. My feelings have been hurt. Especially you LS i have done no wrong. Everyone here knows how my dog sounds when she plays. Sorry for my dogs voice.



First of all, where is this "maid" business coming from? I'm confused.
Second, I understand that this is the internet and people can take
things such as pictures or videos from you...so I'm not even going 
to go there. As for your dog, I'm sorry you don't like what you heard,
but this is how I interpreted your video, it's my opinion, as simple as
that. To me the dog doesn't sound like it's having fun, it sounds
annoyed. It's not about your "dog's voice", it's about the reaction
that you are provoking from your dog.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I'm sorry you feel that way but I have to agree with the others. It looks to me like you are antagonizing your dog. And I agree the dog sounds annoyed. That kind of behavior can make a dog mean.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

You're basically shaking and irritating your dog so you get a yawn? yawning in this sort of situation is a calming signal, he is highly stressed and trying to tell you to leave him alone and calm down !!! so to seem proud that you got your dog to such a state is OBSCURE.

&LS I don't see a video of bella, it is quite possible that you're logged in and photobucket is just playing through an automatic playlist? photobucket has changed so much lately so not sure exactly how it works.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

heartagram said:


> &LS I don't see a video of bella, it is quite possible that you're logged in and photobucket is just playing through an automatic playlist? photobucket has changed so much lately so not sure exactly how it works.



She deleted it, as per my request.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Kaelynn,
I’m sorry to butt in on this post, but I have been thinking about it and feel I must comment. 
The people on this site are all here for one reason – Chihuahua’s. We love our little dogs and want the best for them, right? 
If Chica sounds like this every time you touch her, then I would take her to the vet, as she shouldn’t sound like that unless she is distressed or in pain. If she is growling when you touch her toys, it sounds like she is guarding them – you can train her not to guard toys. 
There are a lot of experienced dog/Chi owners that have commented on this thread telling you that what you were doing in the video to little Chica is not on. Whether you think otherwise or not, Chica is not happy in that video – she sounds very annoyed and distressed with all the growling – this is her way of telling you to back off. Yawning is her way of trying to diffuse the situation. If you continue to ignore these signs, your little Pup may well progress straight onto biting, as her previous attempts at telling you she is uncomfortable have been unheeded. 
I haven’t met a person on here with their own maid, never mind their Chi! Its not about how much money you have or don’t have, it’s about respecting your dog, and by the looks of this video, Chica is not getting any respect.
*Don’t take it personally – people on here are looking out for your Chi, pure and simple. Learn from this, don’t just ignore it as you feel people are getting at you and your feelings are now hurt! *


----------

